# Happy Birthday Cali Love



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Cali turns 1 today ,cant believe it has been a year already took nearly a year to get her papers and everything straight as well from slacker breeder lol , anyways finally have her ped to show as well 

American Bully Online Pedigree









being mouthy as always


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww! Happy Birthday Cali!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof: :woof: Happy Birthday Cali!!!:woof: :woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*happy birthday cali!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy bday cali! 

...I swear its like looking at zorro 9months from now lol

...let's see


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

beautiful dog, HAPPY BIRTHDAY woot woot 

party at calis dog house


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys , finally got her birthday cake baked lol { ran out of eggs and had to wait on them gettin delivered lol} but she enjoyed it seemed kinda surprised I let her eat off a plate lol usually gets in trouble for that  . So i was tired the cupcake isnt pretty but here it is lol.








sittin pretty waiting for it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww happy birthday girl!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL hahaha Love the little princess hat Happy B-day Cali!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday From Me, Zildjian & Lefty!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cali!!!!!:woof:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday to a pretty gal


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Cali says thank you everyone , spoiled girl has been enjoying birthday cake and bed privledges the last couple days lol she got a new ball but has already misplaced it lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA the birthday hat picture rocks! happy Birthday sweet Cali!!!


----------

